# Ariens 11526 Pro Snow Blower Model:926005



## sjm1027 (Oct 14, 2015)

This Ariens 11526 Pro Snow Blower Model:926005 has a joystick to maneuver the chute. 3 years ago I heard there was an upgrade changing out the half moon gear on top of the chute to the new finer tooth gear for better chute stability, locking the chute in smaller increments. Problem is when I move the lever to swing the chute it tends to get stuck in a tooth and it won't swing or it won't lock and it swings around uncontrollably until it eventually it grips a tooth and locks. I have tweaked the cable many times for 2 to 3 seasons now. It works fine for about an hour then messes up from time to time and progressively gets worse the more you use it. Has anyone else changed to this new and improved upgrade and have the same problem or does anyone know what might be the problem? 

Thanks


----------



## sjm1027 (Oct 14, 2015)

Adding some picture showing the cable routing


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

I had to put the kit in my Ariens. The chute was swinging, like yours. And it didn't start doing this until quite a few years of owning it.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

I didn't know they had a kit....Hmmmm. Anybody got a part number??? But up to this point, what I have been doing, is removing the lock piece (the gold one), as it's usually squished together. I spread it out, to a point that fits the teeth of the big gear better, then I sharpen the teeth on the lock so its a more positive engagement. I tweak the spring so it snaps it back in a little tighter. After re-assembly, I tighten the 9/16 nut underneath the pivot, so it doesn't swing so wildly, and now takes effort. Has been working fairly well so far, but it's only been a few storms in. 

Thanx, Jay


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I don't like those things either. They should just stick with the trusty reliable cork screw/hand crank to move the chute.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

I think its this part # 52609100


----------



## sjm1027 (Oct 14, 2015)

Well I adjusted the cable again tonight. Works good again for now. I need to get to the bottom of this. The chute was stuck in one position today I had to pull on the cable gear logo under the handles to free it up. So nothing like a 2 handed chute move to make the snow removal go fast. 

This is the part I am talking about. I have to adjust the cable often

RepairClinic Item #1771803 | Ariens Genuine OEM Part #52609100


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I have that kit but have not yet used it as it was the replacement for the stripprd one on the 1027 I am rebuilding, just playing with it, It seems to work well but no snow or pressure on it to see if it holds up or not.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I have a 926001 and have never had any issue with the chute control from Day 1. I love it. Not sure why others have issues. Maybe mine came with the kit already installed at the factory ???


----------



## sjm1027 (Oct 14, 2015)

RIT333 said:


> I have a 926001 and have never had any issue with the chute control from Day 1. I love it. Not sure why others have issues. Maybe mine came with the kit already installed at the factory ???


Hi,
Any chance you could explain how your cable is routed. Maybe a pic or explanation? I have a pic above. Is it routed like mine?
Thanks


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

sjm1027 said:


> Hi,
> Any chance you could explain how your cable is routed. Maybe a pic or explanation? I have a pic above. Is it routed like mine?
> Thanks


Yep - appears to be the same. My original cable didn't have the hanger to support it next to the hex shaft, and it touched the muffler, and when I complained to Ariens, they sent me a new one with the s-shaped hanger - for free - and I used that one.

I love that set up. Oh, did I say that already !


----------



## sjm1027 (Oct 14, 2015)

I actually agree when it's working there is nothing better, When it doesn't there is nothing worse. Maybe it's the new cable stretching... Who knows. I did save the old set up. I am very tempted to put it back on if this messes up one more time. Thanks for getting back to me.


----------

